# Which way do i go



## Roscoe (Apr 18, 2011)

Something we found when disconnecting bathroom in a gymnasium.
Probably not done by a plumber


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Rosco, Are you following me around taking pictures of my work?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

At least they strapped it down....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Rosco, Are you following me around taking pictures of my work?


 

I thought vents were not needed. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I thought vents were not needed. :whistling2:


Did I ever say that? :whistling2:

I think you might have misunderstood what was said...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that a FREAKIN Union on the top pipe in pic # 2 ,, BBBAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 18, 2011)

Trap on a shower grate


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe he was confused and thought at least one would be right. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

maybe there was a sewer tap on each side of the building and between those tee's was the highest point flowing each direction. :blink:


----------

